# Links to Articles - Writing for Film & TV, Songwriting, Production Work, Legal Info, etc.



## Chrislight (May 24, 2007)

Here's a few links to articles I have come across. Please feel free to add any others you may have here.

Numerous articles on Writing for Film & TV, including interviews with Danny Elfman and Alan Silvestri, Songwriting Articles and Marketing: 

http://www.johnbraheny.com/index.html

So you want to be a Film Composer?:

http://www.filmscoremonthly.com/features/beacomposer.asp (http://www.filmscoremonthly.com/feature ... mposer.asp)

Composing for Film and Television - Composition & Orchestration, Production Music and Copyright & Royalties information:

http://www.petethomas.co.uk/composing-film-tv.html

Three Important Points to Consider when Film Composing:

http://www.versusmedia.com/article/3

Numerous links relating to songwriting, some pertaining to composers as well:

http://www.musesmuse.com/articles.html


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi, I get a lot of enquiries through my site, both on how to get started and if I have work.

I started a bit of a guide for game audio. Its fairly basic, but may have some relevant information for some.

[link deleted by mod -- not working]


----------



## Chrislight (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Scott for sharing this - great info! I am going to put it as a separate sticky thread, along with Ned's guide, so others don't miss it here. It's really in the spirit of "musicians helping musicians" for you both to take the time to put together guides for those who are just getting started. 0oD


----------



## Chrislight (Aug 28, 2007)

Everything you wanted to know about Music Publishing and Copyrights:

http://www.starpolish.com/advice/article.asp?id=21


----------



## Chrislight (Sep 29, 2007)

Just came across this excellent site which covers all aspects of the music business with articles and video interviews (Artist House Music - Your Guide to a Life in Music):

http://www.artistshousemusic.org/Home


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 16, 2012)

I think it's time for the stickies to start being purged. Clicked on Scott's link. Now it's a link to a site called freecartoonporn. Though it's pretty funny seeing a still of Ariel servicing the guy from the movie...whatever his name is.

As a newcomer to the forum, I've been clicking on the stickies, and some that have links in them have dead links. Just thought I'd put that out there.


----------



## Samulis (May 5, 2013)

I created a guide for developers new to working with composers to help them learn good practices for working with a composer and figuring out what they want... if any of you run into a client you can't stand because they are impossible to satisfy or do that annoying thing where they link you to some Two Steps From Hell song and go "copy this plz!", showing this to them might not hurt.

http://www.engine001.com/tutorials/Effective Game Music_399.htm


----------

